# qjail



## gpatrick (May 9, 2013)

Presently I am looking for alternatives for my websites, both personal and commercial.  I used to have them on OpenSolaris and then after Oracle put the kaibosh on it, I moved them to OpenBSD.  Now I am going to add a couple of other sites and don't want to use virtual hosts like I am doing at this time.

First my thought was to use OpenIndiana since I have over a decade using Solaris for work, but that is mostly a ghost project now.  I've looked at OmniOS and is still a possibility.  My other alternative is FreeBSD using Jails.  It will either be OmniOS or FreeBSD.

I've tested using Jails with qjail and years ago looked at ezjail.  While searching for articles on qjail I ran across a thread that claimed what qjail is doing is dangerous for users (I believe that came from the ezjail creator/maintainer) http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-jail//2013-March/002149.html, although it didn't mention what security hole was being applied in qjail.  qjail is much simpler than ezjail and would be my preference if I go with FreeBSD.  Does anyone know what that security hole may be and if qjail is indeed safe?


----------



## wblock@ (May 9, 2013)

That message puts me off qjail entirely, for attitude reasons alone. If sysutils/ezjail does not do what you want, it could be worth asking the author to add features or suggest alternatives. There are also several other jail-related ports in the sysutils category.


----------



## Remington (May 9, 2013)

qjail and ezjail are basically the same and easy to use.  ezjail is better if you plan to use buildworld/buildkernel to update basejail.


----------

